# My new darling



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

So due to a change of plans, I was out and about, sad because my boys werent my boys anymore so i went into PAH just to look aslooking at cute animals cheers me up, well i got to briefly hold a rat there then it bolted! Later on I came across a family run pet shop that specializes in birds and exotics. And i noticed they had rats...now i wouldn't normally buy from a pet store as i had been feeling somewhat broody i asked to see the boys and girls. Mina was needing a female friend anyway as i didn't want my boys to pick on her lol. Anyway as soon as i seen this one little grey girly(the only female left) I just had to have her. I got to hold her and she was calm, didn't try and bolt and also happily relieved herself on me lol. So without further ado, here is my gorgeous dumbo girly! Who sadly still has no name (any suggestions would be awesome!)


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh she is just gorgeous! Looks like my male (still un named as well) and all of the little babies i will be keeping lol! 
I can throw you out a bunch of names, but youve got to give me some clues first. What kinds of things are you into? what names do you like?

Tsuki means moon in Japanese  thought you might like that since your username appears to be japanese


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah that's a nice one. well Chen is named after Chen Stormstout, and Mina i use the different spelling but say the meaning of "Little one" or "love", I was thinking Erza or Lucy but my PC was renamed Erza-Titania after the lovely tech guys ballsed up my pc and gave me 11GB of ram to make up for it lol. I dont feel she looks like a Lucy though. I like japanese names, i am also into anime, rpgs, tempted to call her Koudelka - Kou for short btu again i dont think that suits her. Her personality from what i was observed so far is very reserved and cuddly, shes barely left my shoulder/neck or the snuggle pouch since ive had her out, she didnt even pop her head out to see what was sniffing her through the bag when my dog sniffed it gently. She also isnt skittish, oh i also like older names with nice meanings lol. Im being rather broad arent i? ^^'


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmmm... thats a tough one! I am the same when naming my rats (and other pets)
What about Lycoris? pronounced leekorees i think... its a very pretty flower, ive seen the flower in animes and have also seen an anime character with that name.
https://www.google.com/search?q=lyc...4&biw=1280&bih=937&sei=QfCXUYbbOIXe8wS4n4HoCA


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Ooh that ones good, not quite her though i dont think. Hmm Lyra is quite nice but acht i'll sleep on it lol XD


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

She's a very pretty colour! That powdery blue/grey colour makes me think of Parma Violet candy, I'd probably name her Violet, or some colour variation of purple/blue, lol. Good luck choosing!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

She's really beautiful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Give more specific details about what you like and I can come up with a nice little list


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks guys, she is stunnin! Okay so I like anime (Black Butler, Fairy tail, Hellsing, Pandora Hearts, Elfen Lied, HotD are some of my favourites), I also play RPG's mostly older FF games, koudelka, Shadowhearts. I like unusual names and names with good traits associated with them. (i learned the hard way NOT to name any males Loki in real life!) Umm, in really life i get called Luna, Lily, or Lilith - depending on the person and/or how much "trouble" im in lol. I also like Norse names, be it the run of the mill ones or the names of their deities. (kinda like Freya but little madam turned her nose up at it ^^')


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

Aww she is beautiful, looks just like my Myla.


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Aww thanks


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok what about Sora? the FF character and her name means sky in japanese. heres just a list of things popping out of my head as I go. im on my phone so dont really feel like doing a search lol.
Aurora 
Frigg means beloved in Norse
Saga means seeing one in Norse
Gemstone
Astria
Bellatrix (star in orions belt and the HP character)
Cielo means sky in spanish and similar to Ciel of black butler
Nezumi is rat in japanese
Safira/Sapphira is sapphire and the name of the dragon in eragon
Turquoise
Aquamarina 
Jewel
Bijou means jewel in french
May or Mei
December

thats all ive got for now. let me know if im on the right track.
you should also DEFINITELY check out lowchen Australia fantasy names. 
lots of links to great names


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Oooh Aurora is nice. Oh i also like MLP if that helps, kinda tempted by Derpy lol. Sora? never played a FF game with her in it that musta been one of the later ones lol, i haven't played any past 10-2 XD

Funnily enough i looked at Frigg, but again she turned her nose up at it, i really should just write out some names on scrap pieces of paper then place an identical treat on each one and whatever one she goes to first let that be her name. Fussy little madam she is!


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Atreya
Arwen
Faye
im not into mlp so I cant help you there lol.
comet
Cupcake
how about calling her Madame? or duchess... queenie... seems as if shes royalty lol.
Excuse me, Sora is NOT FF its a male character from kingdom hearts lol. still a nice name though!
what about Tohru? from fruits basket.


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

Tifa, Yuffie, Kairi, and Aerith all come to mind for me, but those are all Kingdom Hearts/FF characters 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emyhb22 (Apr 19, 2013)

She is the most gorgeous colour!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I vote Sora or Tifa.  She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for all your help, She's picked Sweetie-Belle.


----------

